# How do I get rid of birds building nest on my Trailer



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just keep knocking down their nests, preferably before there are eggs in them.

They'll eventually get tired of having to rebuild, and go somewhere else.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I knew someone who would place ammonia soaked rags in certain areas to discourage skunks and raccoons from coming. Don't know if it would work for birds, but its an idea.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Tie a cat under there!
Just kidding of course. . .
Perhaps you could tie some sort of sparkly, clattery, contraption there- a string of aluminum pie pans, or empty soda cans, silverware, tinsel streamers, etc.
That's what my Grandma used to do in her garden to keep the birds away.


----------

